
A/V encoding images for Voyager's golden discs (1978 Modern Electronics) - blach
https://archive.org/details/modern-electronics-july-1978/page/n53/mode/1up
======
blach
This had the only details I could find anywhere on the Internet about the
actual _encoding_ of the images (4-sec video still -> audio signal). Plenty of
stuff on decoding, but nothing except this that has primary sources that I
could find.

Was doing research for the latest issue of Orbital Index (orbitalindex.com).

